# My Robinhood



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

After changing the distributor, the wiring needs some changes. All the wiring at front of firewall has been removed. Many wiring changes were made by previous
owners. The ignition module and voltage ballast resistor are removed. A common wiring problem for Dodge Rv electrical systems is the ammeter and wiring make fire. The voltmeter does a better job of monitoring the voltage. Gonna make a positive post to connect all the battery connections. Gonna wire a switch to the starter relay to prevent the relay from working. Going to interrupt the neutral trans switch. Just an easy method of anti theft. A tachometer will be added with the location not known. Going to add a relay for charging the RV House batteries. The dash with gages removed to try to install new volt meter. Going to install a switch and temp sender to monitor trans temps. Using same gage as engine with a new sender at trans with a single pole double throw switch. Earlier installed a battery charger as a converter. Making new rear tail lites using 4 inch LED lites. Frank


----------

